# SUPER SHANGHAI PHOTOGRAPHY THREAD!!!



## Ivalice. (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> OMFG! Wow!
> 
> I'm drooling all over my desktop!
> 
> This city defines post-modernity. Although it is not as modern as Seoul or Tokyo in terms of transportation infrastructure, the mega-city's layout is more organized. There is also more green space per square kilometer than Tokyo and Seoul.


Well, Shanghai's subway is growing fast. It will get 800 km by 2020... Also, they have proposed street railways for Pudong, which should be working by 2010. I'm looking forward to seeing the designs. What about the maglev? They are going to build an extension linking both airports as you may know already! Shanghai transportation infraestructure isn't that bad and it's improving fast I think.

@Ivalice, great thread. Go on, you have posted some of the best Shanghai pics I've ever seen! :applause:


----------



## Ivalice. (Aug 24, 2005)

_Hey Zorg ! Appreciate your replies mate, Currently I'm occupied with Uni 

assignment... should be free a little later _


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

哦,卖糕得,王得佛!


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ z0rg*

Yes, I know that Shanghai's transportation network is growing fast. Well, Seoul's railway network ain't that huge. Shanghai could easily surpass it within 4 years. But Tokyo, forget it. Greater Tokyo's main mode of transportation is by rail. It would take only the combined transportation demand of 36 million people to come up with a network that will not likely be beaten in the forseeable future.

Yes, I've heard of the construction of the world's largest railway station in Hongqiao...but that is just one mega-station. Tokyo, meanwhile, has so many mega-stations. Don't get me wrong...I love Shanghai (I love it better than Tokyo) but, if we want to be realistic here, then its network is a far-cry and/or so far smaller than Tokyo's that it would take a couple of decades (perhaps when Shanghai would surpass Greater Tokyo population-wise--which I believe might happen within 15 years) for Shanghai to surpass that. Shanghai's 800 km (which I assume is the whole network--and not just the subway as the media claim) network plan still isn't enough to surpass Greater Tokyo's. Greater Tokyo has 2,300 km of railway routes on 136 lines!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

哦,卖糕得,王得佛!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> Yes, I know that Shanghai's transportation network is growing fast. Well, Seoul's railway network ain't that huge. Shanghai could easily surpass it within 4 years. But Tokyo, forget it. Greater Tokyo's main mode of transportation is by rail. It would take only the combined transportation demand of 36 million people to come up with a network that will not likely be beaten in the forseeable future.
> 
> Yes, I've heard of the construction of the world's largest railway station in Hongqiao...but that is just one mega-station. Tokyo, meanwhile, has so many mega-stations. Don't get me wrong...I love Shanghai (I love it better than Tokyo) but, if we want to be realistic here, then its network is a far-cry and/or so far smaller than Tokyo's that it would take a couple of decades (perhaps when Shanghai would surpass Greater Tokyo population-wise--which I believe might happen within 15 years) for Shanghai to surpass that. Shanghai's 800 km (which I assume is the whole network--and not just the subway as the media claim) network plan still isn't enough to surpass Greater Tokyo's. Greater Tokyo has 2,300 km of railway routes on 136 lines!


i have been to shanghai 4 times, the last time is 3 years ago. at that time, shanghai subway only has two lines, let alone compose heavy subway nets.we chinese lag behind the world too long and long. 
at that time, bus seems the main transporter. those huge bus always full of passagers, even in the midnight 11 o'colck. then, taxi, taxi is the second choice. third, the subway. forth ,the family cars.
but 3 years passed, things may changed. but i always remeber those days in shanghai----too much people, too much chaos, too much beauties, too much shining skyscrapers(really really amazing, much more than hongkong).


----------



## Ivalice. (Aug 24, 2005)

Yea given the facts most Eastern Asian countries is tremendously backed up with huge potentials of population, large Population has the ability to generate sufficient demand, as a result demand create additional infrastructure to tailor the needs to cope with the increased pressure from the mass of populations.

This is especially true among newly constructed underground stations across major Cities in the Chinese Eastern coast. It goes without saying the Urban planners has taken into consideration to alleviate future demanding which will be genereated in the foreseeable future. 

None the less I would have to remain neutral as to whether if Shanghai will overtake Tokyo in terms of Passenger/Km, facilities etc 

Having seen the large expension of Shanghai's current underground rail systems. Anything could happen within the next decade or perhaps just before in time of the 2010 World Expo. The world expo serves as a catalyst to increase the numbers of major projects in Shanghai.


----------



## Ivalice. (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Ivalice. (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Ivalice. (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Ivalice. (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Ivalice. (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Ivalice. (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Ivalice. (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Ivalice. (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

@The Cebuano Exultor, I totally agree with you 
@Ivalice., I don't think they will release many new big projects to be completed by 2010WE, some projects for Beijing 2008 were started too late and now they say they wont be able to complete them by that year (such as some subway extensions, CCTV headquarters, Beijing WTC, etc). On the other hand, they are starting to release some huge proposals for beyond Beijing 2008 and they look totally unbelievable. I suppose that 2010 will be a point where tons of projects will be completed and tons of other ones will be started in Shanghai too. It will be a good year for "shanghaiphiles", the break of a new generation for Shanghai


----------



## Ivalice. (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Ivalice. (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Ivalice. (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Ivalice. (Aug 24, 2005)

thx for the update FLYBIRD~


----------



## cyberjaya (Mar 21, 2006)

Flybird, the quality is ok but could you resize them to smaller pictures? Thanks.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

^^Wow you pictures are too huge for my poor laptop.
But the ones from skyscrapers.cn are just stunning.


----------



## Ivalice. (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ ChinaboyUSA*

Dude, let me discuss to you the why i ended up with such a post. 

First, I posted in this thread stating that I was extremely impressed with Shanghai. In that post I also noted that, although Shanghai's transport network is not yet as advanced as Seoul's and Tokyo's, I find Shanghai's urban layout much more layout. Furthermore, I stated that Shanghai had a far higher green space per kilometer (which is really good). 

Second, a poster told me that it'll not be long before Shanghai can catch up with the likes of Seoul and Tokyo in the field of transportation infrastructure.

Lastly, I answered him with that post stating that Shanghai might surpass Seoul but not Tokyo, in the forseable (which you were angered upon). If you weren't such a Japanese or Tokyo hater...you wouldn't have cared! (I'm not saying that you should change your opinions about the Japanese. You believe what you want to believe.)

So anyway...as you can see, I happen to, merely, point out the situation to the guy. And yes, I agree with you that size doesn't always mean one is better than the other. However, I was merely responding at that certain poster's way of looking at things (which was--size matters--as obvious when he mentioned about Shanghai Railway Network's expansionary masterplan).

Well, as for you...please don't get all nationalistic on me. My post was a very objective one which was not meant to degrade Shanghai in anyway. I love Shanghai better than Tokyo (and believe that it has a way brighter future ahead than Tokyo), for crying out loud! I'm a Filipino-Chinese and not a Japanese, for Christ's sake! I wish for the best for Shanghai! However, we can't deny the current facts. Why do you want to shut me up on such facts?!

Please don't be a destructive poster by inciting friction by making a fuzz on such little things. I suggest that you should, rather, be more constructive and objective, since that is what you want from me.

So, I'm really sorry if I offended you in anyway. Peace, bro...

P.S. Read my signature...

:cheers:


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

I can understand your point, The Cebuano Exultor.
And I don't think ChinaBoyUSA really meant to offend you too.
Cheers!


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ duskdawn*

^^Thanks...duskdawn.


----------



## Ivalice. (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey Cebunao Exultor, thanks for your contribution to provide us with some insight and obviously your own opinion regarding the public railway system. Im sure no one is offended by your comment, afterall like you said, one need to respect fact based upon reality, again I would like to mention that fact that I'm sincerely gratified when you have established your comment, it is afterall very thoughtful and certainlly something Shanghai should take into consideration.

Cheers Iva~


----------



## dnyailwalah (Oct 22, 2009)

woow


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

stunning skyline


----------



## Wilz (Mar 8, 2009)

unbelieveable CHINA..


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

we need more photos for the current skyline, but the thread is great keep it going, lets posts other photos like the infrastructures(airports,undergrounds,trainsetc), and parks and even the shanghai surburb, that would be more complex!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome and very nice photos of Shanghai :cheers: well done and please post more kay:


----------

